# Searching for chrome



## Steeliebum (Mar 23, 2012)

Just moved up to marquette, still trying to learn the waters up here. Checked out the carp river very small and shallow walked for a good while and couldn't find a nice opening or too many deep holes, very narrow and shallow. Just lots of old beat up fish waiting to die on the gravel. I'm looking to swing some streamers for some fresh silver, anyone have any good suggestions on which rivers they would suggest or where to find some good stretches of water for swinging, not asking to give away any honey holes or anything like that, just looking for some feedback and a good starting point, any suggestions would be much appreciated, thank you. Also feel free to pm me if you don't want to public post,

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There is no shortage of places to go. I would try surf fishing with spawn. From October thru May you can get them off from the surf just about anywhere you just have to be patient and try new places and different things,


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Try the Chocolay river

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

There really isn't a lot of "swinging" water up there. The rivers just aren't big enough. Could you swing certain runs , yes. 
Pocket water is the name of the game. They will move into deeper holes as the winter progresses. But if there's white water and it's big enough to hold a fish, better run a cast or flip through there. Once you get it figured out its a blast. You already have good water right under your nose.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you find any steelhead??? I will be on the hunt for the chrome ones tomorrow. I have a few spots in mind. I just hope that this weather got a few moving up the river.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Try that river coming out of Lk Independence......


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I found good migratory fishing in Mqt, but poor resident.


----------



## Steeliebum (Mar 23, 2012)

Not too much luck on the swing yet, however eggs are working out, pegged a couple of nice browns. As far as silver gos missed 0 for 1. Ill post pics when we find them, still searching but exploring lots of new spots so thank you guys for suggestions much appreciated, how's everyone else's season going?


----------

